# Turkey For New Year.....



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

..... meal today. 1.5 hours in at 325*.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

yum


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

It's pretty early for me to be wanting dinner, but dang, that looks great! 
Happy New Year, Paymaster. Looking forward to another year of your great posts, pics, and recipes.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank y'all. Happy New Year!!!!! Bird is done and now rests until carving time.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Was a really good day!!!!!!!!!!


----------

